# Why point out attacks on truth?



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 27, 2005)

Here is a great article that Tom Ascol.

It is from his blog Oct. 25, 05.

It is humbling and encouraging at the same time.

Why point out attacks on truth?




> Furthermore, the necessary responsibility to contend for and defend the faith is dangerous. Not because it makes a person unpopular, but because it opens the contender up to many inroads of pride. Spiritual pride always lurks at the door of truth lovers. It is what makes a man feel justified in making jokes about the doctrinal mistakes of others. It breeds a sense of self-importance and doctrinal superiority as the errors of others are addressed. While contending for and defending the Gospel the temptations to indulge spiritual pride are great. Succumbing to them is deadly and must be fought tenaciously. I am so weak and so prone to this that I have asked others to help me guard against at least the manifestation of such pride.



[Edited on 10-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 27, 2005)

Here is Martin Luther's take:



> If I profess with the loudest voice and clearest exposition every part of the truth of God except precisely that little point which the world and the devil are at that moment attacking, then I am not confessing Christ, however boldly I may be professing Him. Where the battle rages, there the loyalty of the soldier is proved; and to be steady on all battlefields besides is merely flight and disgrace if he flinches at that point.



[Edited on 10-27-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Here is a great article that Tom Ascol.
> 
> It is from his blog Oct. 25, 05.
> ...



One area many fathers don't look for this in is with their children. While we are to raise our children in the knowledge and fear of the Lord, we should not do so with the pride this quote is talking about. Now that can do a lot of damage.


----------

